# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس ١٤ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية  الصادرة  اليوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2019م


 الصدى ::-

 رحيل شيخ الطريقة المريخية وأستاذ الأجيال أحمد محمّد الحسن 
حمو يدحض الشائعات الهلالية. ....ومنتخبنا يكتسح ساوتومي برباعية نظيفة 
سوداني تعتذر عن رعاية الممتاز. ....والهلال يواجه مريخ الفاشر وديا 
محمد الرشيد يطالب بعدم الإلتفات للشائعات ويؤكد الولاء للزعيم 
الوسط الرياضي يودع بالدموع أستاذ الأجيال أحمد محمد الحسن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يستعيد توازنه برباعية في ساو تومي
.
.
استعاد منتخب السودان، توازنه حين سحق ضيفه ساو تومي وبرينسيب برباعية نظيفة، في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم الأربعاء، على ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان ضمن الجولة الأولى لمنتخبات المجموعة الثالثة بتصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2021.

أحرز لمنتخب السودان كل من القائد رمضان عجب في الدقيقة 6 وأحمد حامد التش في الدقيقة 43، وصانع ألعاب فريق سيمبا التنزاني في الدقيقة 61، ومحمد الرشيد في الدقيقة 75.

واستفاد منتخب السودان الذي وجد مؤازرة جماهيرية كبيرة على غير العادة، من النقص العددي لمنتخب ساوتومي منذ الدقيقة 20 التي شهدت طرد حارس مرماه الأساسي الذي صد بيديه كرة وليد الشعلة مهاجم السودان، خارج الصندوق.

وشهد تشكيل السودان لأول مشاركة شرف شيبوب ونزار حامد بعد غياب طويلة، كما شارك لأول مرة في تاريخ المنتخب لاعب مزدوج الجنسية، هو يسن حامد الذي شارك في الدقيقة 76 وكاد أن يحرز هدفا في الدقيقة 90 من كرة مقصية رائعة.

ولم يجد السودان معاناة كبيرة في السيطرة على المباراة منذ بدايتها وحتى نهايتها، وذلك بفضل إصرار لاعبيه على تغيير الصورة المهزوزة للمنتخب بملعبه مؤخرا، فبرز ظهيريه أطهر الطاهرة والسمؤال ميرغني، ومحمد الرشيد في المحور، وصانعي الألعاب شيبوب وأحمد التش، خاصة الأخير الذي كان النجم الأول للمباراة.

ومرر شيبوب لأطهر الذي عكس كرة عالية من مركز الجناح الأيمن تابعها رمضان عجب برأسه في المرمى محرزًا الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 6.

ولم يسدد الضيوف أي كرة على مرمى السودان، بعد أن أكملوا المباراة منذ الدقيقة 20 بـ 10 لاعبين، حين حرم حارس مرماهم، المهاجم وليد الشعلة من هدف محقق، بعد أن تخلص منه بمهارة على حافة الصندوق لكن الحارس تصدى للكرة بيديه ليطرده الحكم.

وأضاف السودان هدفه الثاني في الدقيقة 43 من كرة مررها شيبوب لوليد الشعلة داخل الصندوق فتخلص من عدة لاعبين وسدد تحت الضغط كرة تابعها التش في المرمى.

وفي الشوط الثاني روض منتخب السودان ضيوفه وأضاف هدفين الأول عن طريق شرف شيبوب الذي تابع كرة سقطت من ركلة زاوية داخل الست ياردات، والثاني محمد الرشيد من تسديدة من خارج الصندوق مستفيدا من تمريرة نزار حامد الذي بفضله أصبح السودان شرسا وخطيرا حتى نهاية المباراة، ليضع منتخب السودان بهذا الفوز أول 3 نقاط في رصيده.

ومن المقرر أن يلتقي المنتخب السوداني في الجولة المقبلة مع مضيفه منتخب جنوب أفريقيا الأسبوع المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا يكتسح ساوتومي برباعية نظيفة
.
.
حقق منتخبنا الوطني فوزاً عريضاً على منتخب ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف نظيفة مساء أمس على ملعب إستاد الهلال في افتتاح مبارياته في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا (الكان).

أنهى منتخبنا الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدفين نظيفين عن طريق رمضان عجب وأحمد حامد التش، وأضاف هدفين آخرين في الشوط الثاني عن طريق مدافع ساوتومي بالخطأ في مرماه ومحمد الرشيد، بالنتيجة وضع منتخبنا أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده وسيخوض مباراته الثانية أمام جنوب أفريقيا في السابع عشر من الشهر الجاري خارج ملعبه.

وستغادر بعثة منتخبنا فجر الخميس إلى جنوب أفريقيا لمواجهة منتخبها الأحد المقبل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يكتسح ساوتومي في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا
.
.
اكتسح منتخب السودان ضيفه ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم”الأربعاء” في أولى المواجهات ضمن تصفيات أمم أفريقيا”كان” لحساب المجموعة الثالثة.
وأحرز أهداف السودان كلٍ من رمضان عجب، أحمد حامد التش، محمد الرشيد، وجورداو ديوغو”هدف في مرماه”، ليضع أوّل ثلاث نقاط في رصيده.
وكانت المواجهة قد شهدت طرد لاعب منتخب ساوتومي ألدير في الدقيقة الـ”22″.
وتضم مجموعة السودان إلى جانب ساوتومي، كلٍ من غانا، وجنوب أفريقيا.
وغدًا”الخميس” سيستقبل المنتخب الغاني نظيره منتخب جنوب أفريقيا ضمن المرحلة الأولى من تصفيات أمم أفريقيا”كان”.
ويتأهل الى نهائيات كأس أمم إفريقيا التي ستقام في الكاميرون في 2021 أصحاب المراكز الأولى والثانية في المجموعات عدا مجموعة البلد المنظم الذي يشارك في التصفيات. .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شركة سوداني تفاجئ اتحاد كرة القدم.
.
.

تسلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم خطاباً من شركة “سوداني” للاتصالات تفيد فيه بالاعتذار رسمياً عن المواصلة في رعاية بطولة الدوري الممتاز، الذي تم التوقيع على رعايته لثلاثة مواسم في عقد ثلاثي ضم إلى جانب الاتحاد وشركة سوداني قناة الملاعب الرياضية، وكانت بداية الرعاية في الموسم الماضي 2018/2019م.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المنتخب تطير فجراً إلى جنوب افريقيا برئاسة إسماعيل رحمة
.
.

 تطير في الساعات الأولى من فجر الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2019م بعثة المنتخب الوطني الأول برئاسة الأستاذ إسماعيل رحمة عضو مجلس الإدارة – نائب رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية - إلى جنوب افريقيا عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية، لمواجهة منتخبها في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات أمم افريقيا بالكاميرون (كان) 2021م، عصر الأحد المقبل الموافق للسابع عشر من الشهر الحالي، على ملعب أورلاندو في جوهانسبيرج، وتضم البعثة 27 فرداً، بينهم (20) لاعب؛ وتم إكمال الترتيبات من جانب سفارة السودان بجنوب افريقيا لاستقبال البعثة، وتحضير كافة البرنامج المتعلق بالتدريبات بالتنسيق مع اتحاد جنوب افريقيا، وتضم البعثة كل من: إسماعيل رحمة (رئيس البعثة)، زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش (المدير الفني)، خالد بخيت (المدرب المساعد)، عيسى الهاشماب (مدرب الحراس)، عبدالعظيم جابر (مدرب الأحمال)، أسعد سلمان (العلاج الطبيعي)، أنس خلف الله (طبيب المنتخب)، و(20) لاعب هم: علي أبوعشرين، يونس الطيب، عبداللطيف بويا، أمير كمال، أحمد وضاح، حسين الجريف، أطهر الطاهر، السمؤال ميرغني، أحمد آدم، محمد الرشيد، نصرالدين الشغيل، أبوعاقلة عبدالله، شرف الدين شيبوب، محمد آدم (التش)، ياسر مزمل، يس حامد، وليد بخيت، رمضان عجب، ومعاذ عبدالرحيم (القوز)..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منجد النيل يتوقف عن التدريبات ويغلق هاتفه!
.
.
كشفت مصادر، أن حارس المريخ منجد النيل تفاقمت أزمته مع النادي، ووفقاً للمصدر فإن اللاعب أغلق هاتفه وتوقف عن التدريبات الجماعية، وذلك بعد أن فشلت الجلسة التي عقدت معه من قبل اللجنة التي كونها المجلس لبحث تداعيات حل معضلته مع النادي، وسط توقعات بتوسع دائرة الخلاف بين الطرفين،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم الزمالك المصري على أبواب الدوري السوداني
.
.
تلقى حازم إمام قائد نادي الزمالك المصري والظهير الأيمن للفريق الكروي، عدة عروض من أندية سودانية، والرحيل عن القلعة البيضاء خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلة في يناير.

وقال مصدر بالزمالك، أن اللاعب تلقى عروض من ناديي الهلال والمريخ السوداني ولكن شفوية وليس رسمية ، وبالتالي الزمالك لم يصل له أي عرض حتى الآن.

وأضاف المصدر ان حازم إمام يرغب في تعديل عقده ماديا، لذلك يتواصل مع بعض وكلاء اللاعبين لمناقشة العروض والضغط على إدارة الزمالك بتعديل تعاقده أو رحيله.

واختتم بأن حازم إمام غاضب من تصرفات مجلس الإدارة بعدم وضع أسمه في قائمة اللاعبين التي يتم تعديل تعاقدهم، رغم حصوله على وعد بتعديل عقده.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المنتخب تغادر إلى جنوب افريقيا
 كتب: أبوبكر الماحي

  غادرت ï؛‘ï»Œï؛œï؛” منتخبنا الاول لكرة القدم، في الساعات الأولى، من فجر الْيَوْم  الخميس، إلى جنوب افريقيا عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية، لمواجهة منتخبها في  الجولة الثانية من تصفيات أمم افريقيا بالكاميرون (كان) 2021م، عصر الأحد  المقبل الموافق للسابع عشر من الشهر الحالي، على ملعب أورلاندو في  جوهانسبيرج، وضمت البعثة 27 فرداً برئاسة الأستاذ إسماعيل رحمة نائب رئيس  لجنة المنتخبات، بينهم (20) لاعب وهم: علي أبوعشرين، يونس الطيب، عبداللطيف  بويا، أمير كمال، أحمد وضاح، حسين الجريف، أطهر الطاهر، السمؤال ميرغني،  أحمد آدم، محمد الرشيد، نصرالدين الشغيل، أبوعاقلة عبدالله، شرف الدين  شيبوب، محمد آدم (التش)، ياسر مزمل، يس حامد، وليد بخيت، رمضان عجب، ومعاذ  عبدالرحيم (القوز)..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ضيف شرف مباراة السودان وساوتومي


  شرفت المهندس ولاء البوشي وزيرة الشباب والرياضة بالحكومة الانتقالية  مباراة منتخبنا الوطني وضيفه ساوتومي في استهلالية مباريات منتخبنا في  تصفيات الامم الافريقية 2021 بالكاميرون والتي جرت مساء أمس بملعب الهلال  بأم درمان وانتهت بفوز منتخب السودان برباعية نظيفة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد يطالب بعدم الالتفات للشائعات والدعاء لصقور الجديان





طالب  محمد الرشيد نجم وسط منتخبنا الوطني والمريخ من الجميع عدم الالتفات  للشائعات بعد أن كثر الحديث مؤخراً عن رغبة الهلال في ضم اللاعب في  التسجيلات التكميلية المقبلة باعتباره مطلق السراح.
وطالب الرشيد التركيز على صقور الجديان والدعاء لهم بالتوفيق في مبارياتهم بتصفيات أمم افريقيا.

وكان  محمد الرشيد سجل الهدف الرابع لمنتخبنا في شباك ساوتومي في افتتاح مشوار  المنتخب بتصفيات أمم أفريقيا مساء الأربعاء باستاد الهلال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج اليوم الاول من التصفيات 

 جمهورية إفريقيا الوسطى 2 : 0 بوروندي
 مالاوي 1 : 0 جنوب السودان
 الكاميرون 0 : 0 الرأس الأخضر
 غينيا بيساو 3 : 0 إسواتيني
 نيجيريا 2 : 1 بنين
 سيراليون 1 : 1 ليسوثو
 ناميبيا 2 : 1 تشاد
 بوركينا فاسو 0 : 0 أوغندا
 السينغال 2 : 0 الكونغو
 السودان 4 : 0 ساوتومي و برينسيب
 أنغولا 1 : 3 غامبيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤمن الرشيد مبكرا

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 اكمل  المريخ اتفاقه مع اللاعب محمد الرشيد لاعادة قيده في كشوفات المريخ مع  التامين علي تمديد عقد اللاعب لستة اشهر اصافية المتبقية في عقد اللاعب  والتي تنتهي منتصف 2020 م وذلك بعد موافقة اللاعب على تمديد عقده للمريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد المصطفى اول الموقعين للمريخ
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 حسم  نادي المريخ وعبر احد اقطابه يوم امس صفقة انتقال لاعب الخرطوم الوطني محمد  المصطفي وتفيد متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن المريخ رفض الكشف عن ممول  الصفقة بطلب من من القطب الاحمر فضل حجب اسمه حتى لا يحرج مع اسرته التي  رفضت له الدخول في التسويق الرياضي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف السودان وساوتومي 4 /0




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#مباريات
 شباب المريخ/شباب الزومه
 ملعب استاد المريخ
 الثالثه والنصف عصر
 الخميس 14/11/2019
 الاسبوع الرابع من دوري
 شباب ولايه الخرطوم..
 ..كل التوفيق..
#ابقو
#كتار..











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#قلم_في_الساحة
مامون ابو شيبة
  وغاب المثل الأعلى للإعلام الرياضي


  * (ولنبلونكم بشئ من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات..  وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..  أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون).. صدق الله العظيم.
 * الموت حق.. لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل مُسمى.. الحمد لله على قضاء الله وقدره.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
  * رغم إيماننا بالقضاء والقدر، وأن الموت حق على كل حي، إلا أن الفراق  صعب، ويكون أصعب عندما يكون الراحل بقامة الهرم والرمز الإعلامي والرياضي  والاجتماعي أستاذ الأجيال والأب والأخ أحمد محمد الحسن الرجل الذي اجتمعت  فيه كل الخصائل الإنسانية الجميلة.. والذي كان يجسد المثل الأعلى والأنموذج  في الإعلام الرياضي بالسودان..
 * عرفنا الأستاذ العلامة أحمد محمد  الحسن منذ أن كنا صبية في المدارس نحضر الصحف السياسية (الصحافة والأيام  والرأي العام) لوالدنا له الرحمة والمغفرة..
 * وبسبب ولعنا بالرياضة  وكرة القدم كنا نطالع الصفحات الرياضية المحدودة الحيز في الصحف  السياسية.. وقد كان الأستاذ (أحمد محمد الحسن) اسماً رناناً وثابتاً في  صحيفة الصحافة بتغطياته السلسة الراقية والوافية للأحداث الرياضية..  وعباراته الرصينة ولغته العربية البليغة في عموده التاريخي (باختصار).
  * ولأن الأستاذ كان مريخياً ملتزماً دون أن يؤثر ذلك على حياده الصحفي..  لكن كانت تغطياته لانتصارات المريخ لها نكهة محببة، خاصة أيام نال المريخ  بطولة الدوري من دون هزيمة أو تعادل.. وقد كنا نحتفظ بكتاباته في شكل  قصاصات للأرشيف.. ولا أخفي إن كتابات الراحل أحمد حببتنا أكثر في المريخ  وزادت مساحات عشقنا للأحمر الوهاج..
 * ولا زالت عباراته البليغة  تتردد في الأذهان مثل ( انتزع الفوز عنوة واقتداراً).. (أحاط به إحاطة  السوار بالمعصم).. بل أصبحت عباراته مصطلحات واقتباسات ثابتة في كتابات  الكثيرين من جيل الإعلام الرياضي اليوم.
 * لم يكن الأستاذ أحمد  إعلامياً رياضياً تقليدياً بل كان معلماً للأجيال ونموذجاً يحتذى للإعلام  الرياضي.. كما كان أديباً ومؤرخاً اتحف المكتبة الرياضية ببعض المطبوعات..
  * كما عرف الفقيد بخلقه القويم وتواضعه وأدبه الجم فطوال سنوات عمله  الطويلة بالصحافة الرياضية ومواكبته لعدة أجيال لم يهاتر في يوم من الأيام  ولم يخرج عن الخط  الإعلامي القويم..
 * وكان أستاذ الأجيال رجلاً  اجتماعياً من الدرجة الأولى تجده مشاركاً ورقماً بارزاً في كل الاحتفالات  والمناسبات الرياضية والاجتماعية بل كان يكلف بتقديم الاحتفالات وكل  المناسبات لإجادته لغة الخطابة الرصينة وغزارة معلوماته..
 * وشخصياً  أفخر بأن الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن هو الذي قدمني للصحافة الرياضية وشجعني  على ولوج عالم الصحافة الرياضية رغم ما أحمله من مؤهل علمي، بعد أن أطلع  على مساهماتي لملحق جريدة الصحافة الرياضي الأسبوعي في منتصف عقد  الثمانينات والذي كان يشرف عليه..
 * صدم كل الرياضيون بمختلف  ألوانهم وانتماءاتهم وبمختلف أعمارهم بنبأ رحيل أستاذ الأجيال والهرم  الإعلامي والرياضي الكبير الرجل الإنسان صاحب القلب الأبيض الأب والأخ أحمد  محمد الحسن والذي لن تنمحي ذكراه أبداً بعد أن حفر اسمه بأحرف من نور في  تاريخ الرياضة والإعلام بالسودان..
 *  اللهم ارحمه، واغفر له، واعف  عنه، وأكرم نزله، ووسع مدخله، وتغمده بواسع رحمتك، وأدخله فسيح الجنات مع  الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقاً..
 * اللهم تقبل عبدك احمد محمد  الحسن بكرمك وعفوك واحسانك وانزله منزل صدق عندك في الفردوس الأعلى، وألهم  اسرته واهله وابناءه ورفاقه واصدقاءه ومحبيه وقراءه واسرة المريخ والاسرة  الرياضية قاطبة الصبر وحسن العزاء..
 ** إن العين لتدمع، وإن القلب ليحزن، وإنا لفراقك لمحزونون يا أبا محمد، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي الله، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتخب بوركينا فاسو يصل الخرطوم غدا الجمعه ويواجه جنوب السودان بملعب الخرطوم الواحده ظهر يوم الاحد 
#زول_سبورت 
 تحل بالعاصمه السودانيه الخرطوم غدا بعثة منتخب بوركينا فاسو لمواجهة جنوب  السودان يوم الاحد المقبل بملعب الخرطوم  عند الواحده منتصف النهار ضمن  الجوله الثانيه من تصفيات امم افريقيا مرحلة المجموعات  وتعادل بالامس  المنتخب البوركيني مع نظيره الاوغندي بهدف لكل منتخب  
 ويحل ايضا منتخب جنوب السودان قادما من ملاوي بعد خسارته بالامس بهدف نظيف في الجوله الاولى امام ملاوي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف مبروك لمنتخبنا الوطني الفوز 4/0










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * رابطة الإسبانية تعلن يوم 18 ديسمبر المقبل موعداً لمواجهة الكلاسيكو
 * السنغال تهزم الكونغو في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا
 * الكاميرون تتعثر أمام الرأس الأخضر .. وناميبيا تقتنص الفوز من تشاد 
 * نسور نيجيريا تفلت من فخ بنين في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا
 * شبيبة القبائل يقسو على المولودية بثلاثية
 * الشباب يكمل عقد المتأهلين لدور ال32 بكأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين
 * مفاجأة: رونالدو يفكر بالعودة لريال مدريد
 * منتخب البرازيل يصل السعودية استعدادًا للسوبر كلاسيكو
 * ليون الفرنسي يطمع في استعادة نجمه السابق كريم بنزيما
 * المسابقات بالليغا ترفض طلب برشلونة بألغاء البطاقة الصفراء لميسي
 * جوارديولا مرشح لعودة مفاجئة إلى بايرن ميونخ
 * الاتحاد الإنجليزي بعاقب برناردو سيلفا نجم السيتي بعد تغريدة مثيرة للجدل
 * مدرب البرتغال يحرج ساري بشأن جاهزية رونالدو
 * إيقاف وتغريم دافيد أبراهام قائد آينتراخت فرانكفورت
 * فالفيردي يتهرب من جدال راكيتيتش بعد تصريحه انه حزين في برشلونة 
 * مانشيني مدافع روما يتعرض لإصابة في معسكر المنتخب الايطالي
 * الفيفا يعين الفرنسي آرسين فينجر مديرا لإدارة تطوير كرة القدم عالمياً
 * رئيس إنتر ميلان يعارض قدوم فيدال لاعب برشلونة
 * إبراهيموفيتش: سأرحل عن أمريكا.. عودوا لمشاهدة البيسبول
 * كلوب: انتصرنا على السيتي بالطريقة التي نحبها
 * رسميًا .. 26 نوفمبر موعداً لخليجي 24 في قطر
 * رئيس اتحاد كأس الخليج يرحب بمشاركة السعودية والإمارات والبحرين
 * لوشيسكو يمنح إدواردو وكويلار إجازة إضافية
 * كورتوا: لا أقرأ الصحف.. أنا من أفضل حراس العالم
 * رودري: غادرت أتلتيكو مدريد بحثا عن الأفضل
 * نوير: لوف لم يخبرني شيئا بشأن شتيجن
 * كارفاخال: أتمنى فشل برشلونة في الليجا ودوري الأبطال
 * التفاؤل يغمر مدرب الأردن قبل مواجهة أستراليا
 * الأولمبي الإماراتي يهزم سوريا في كأس دبي الدولية
 * البدري: تأكدنا من إصابة صلاح.. ونراقب الأولمبي جيدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
  â–  مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 â—„ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا  - المجموعات :
 * موزمبيق (-- : --) رواندا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * مصر (-- : --) كينيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * توغو (-- : --) جزر القمر الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * مالي (-- : --) غينيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * غانا (-- : --) جنوب إفريقيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * الكونغو (-- : --) الجابون الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * الجزائر (-- : --) زامبيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

.....................................
 â—„ تصفيات يورو 2020  - المجموعات :
 * تركيا (-- : --) أيسلندا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * التشيك (-- : --) كوسوفو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 12

 * إنجلترا (-- : --) الجبل الأسود الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * البرتغال (-- : --) ليتوانيا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * صربيا (-- : --) لوكسمبرج الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * ألبانيا (-- : --) أندورا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 13

 * فرنسا (-- : --) مولدوفا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 1

.....................................
 â—„ تصفيات كأس العالم 2022  - آسيا :
 * قيرغيزستان (-- : --) اليابان الساعة : 13:18 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * هونغ كونغ (-- : --) البحرين الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : البحرين الرياضية

 * أوزبكستان (-- : --) السعودية الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : السعودية الرياضية

 * فيتنام (-- : --) الإمارات الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 * لبنان (-- : --) كوريا الجنوبية الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : اللبنانية

 * سوريا (-- : --) الصين الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : السورية

 * العراق (-- : --) إيران الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : العراقية الرياضية

 * عمان (-- : --) بنغلادش الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : عمان الرياضية

 * اليمن (-- : --) فلسطين الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : اليمن

 * الأردن (-- : --) أستراليا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : الأردن الرياضية

 * الكويت (-- : --) تايبيه الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : الكويت الرياضية

.....................................
 â—„ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة  - نصف النهائي :
 * المكسيك (-- : --ل هولندا الساعة : 22:30 .. القناة : beIN 7

 الجمعة 15 نوفمبر : 
* فرنسا (-- : --) البرازيل الساعة : 01:00 .. القناة : beIN 7



.....................................


  â–  نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 â—„ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا  - المجموعات :
 * إفريقيا الوسطى (2 : 0) بوروندي
 * مالاوي (1 : 0) جنوب السودان
 * الكاميرون (0 : 0) الرأس الأخضر
 * غينيا بيساو (3 : 0) إسواتيني
 * نيجيريا (2 : 1) بنين
 * سيراليون (1 : 1) ليسوثو
 * ناميبيا (2 : 1) تشاد
 * بوركينا فاسو (0 : 0) أوغندا
 * السينغال (2 : 0) الكونغو
 * أنغولا (1 : 3) غامبيا
 .....................................

 â—„ الدوري البرازيلي  - ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 
 * فلامينغو (4 : 4) فاسكو دا جاما
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

حمو : انا مريخابي بالميلاد.. مفاوضات الهلال مجرد شائعات
منتخبنا الوطني يسحق ساوتومي  برباعية عجب والتش ومحمد الرشيد ويغادر فجرا لجنوب افريقيا
سوداني تعتذر عن رعاية الممتاز .. والبلاد تودع الهرم الاعلامي احمد محمد الحسن
نفى شائعات الهلالاب .. حمو : انا مريخابي بالميلاد. ولائي للاحمر غير قابل للنقاش
بعد ان خسر معركته حول اللاعب قبل 12 عاما .. الهلال يجدد رغبته القديمة لضم قلق لصفوفه
العشري : لم اتلق ي عرض من المريخ وسادرسه حال تقديمه رسميا
في دوري الشباب .. المريخ يواجه الزومة 
المريخ يحسم امره بشان مستقبل منجد النيل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الرابع  عشر من نوفمبر من قبل 92 عاماً بدأت حقبة جديدة من تاريخ نادينا العظيم ،  خرج النادي من عباءة الحي الضيقة على مارد كالمسالمة ليكون اسمه المريخ و  يصبح نادي للشعب بمختلف سحناته و اعراقه .

 نادٍ شق درب النضال من  اول ايامه منذ تأسيسه على يد الشرفاء من طلاب كلية غردون بحي المسالمة ،  لقد جاء نادي المسالمة ليقول الشعب كلمته و يؤسس الرياضة الشعبية  الجماهيرية في السودان ، بعد ان كانت قصراً على المصالح الحكومية و جيوش  المستعمر .
 لم يكف هذا الكيان فخراً ان يكون عميداً للاندية في السودان  و بدون ان يشوبه دنس المستعمر في تأسيسه او اداراته او حتى مقره ، ليتزعم  من يومها هذا الوطن وحيداً بإرث ثمين و امجاد خالدة و إنجازات اكثر من أن   تُعد .
 في عام 8 رفعنا راية عشق انتماء و فخرو غاية .
 كان للنضال اجمل رواية





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه الزومة عصر اليوم في دوري الشباب

  يؤدي فريق شباب المريخ عند الساعة الثالثة والنصف عصر اليوم بالعرضة جنوب  وفي القلعة الحمراء مباراته الرابعة ضمن المرحلة الأولى لبطولة دوري الشباب  مع فريق شباب الزومة، وأكمل شباب الأحمر كافة الاستعدادات للمباراة وأدى  مرانه الرئيسي عصر أمس الأول تحت إشراف الطاقم الفني بقيادة المدرب أباذر  الشريف وطاقمه المعاون ويدخل فريق الشباب برصيد 6 نقاط من فوزين على حساب  الغماراب والجريف وتم تعليق مباراة الفريق السابقة مع شباب ناصر بسبب  الاعتداء على طاقم التحكيم ودخول الجماهير لملعب المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوالي تحضيراته للقمة ويتدرب مساء اليوم

  يوالي المريخ تحضيراته استعداداً لمواجهة نده الهلال في الثالث والعشرين  من الشهر الجاري ويؤدي الفريق مراناً مساء اليوم على ملعبه بأم درمان تحت  إشراف الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدير الفني، وكان الفريق وأدى صباح أمس  الأربعاء مران صالة وسباحة في نادي الشرطة بالخرطوم بري بمشاركة عدد من  اللاعبين وتحت متابعة لصيقة من قبل الطاقم الفني بقيادة المدرب جمال  أبوعنجة والكابتن حامد بريمة واشتمل على تمارين مختلفة وفي الفترة المسائية  تم منح اللاعبين راحة،  حيث حرص المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على متابعة  مباراة منتخبنا الوطني مساء أمس بالجوهرة الزرقاء من أجل الوقوف على أداء  سداسي المريخ بالمنتخب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد ينظم ورشة التسجيل الإلكتروني أيام 3،4، 5 ديسمبر
 .
 .
  ينظم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ورشة مطابقة البيانات 0التسجيل  الالكتروني) عبر النظام الحديث (TMS) للانتقال الدولي، و (DTMS) للانتقال  المحلي، وذلك خلال أيام 3،4، 5 ديسمبر المقبل من العام الحالي 2019م، في  أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، وذلك بمشاركة مناديب الأندية المختصين  بالتسجل الالكتروني في منافستي الممتاز، والوسيط، علاوةً على تمثيل  الاتحادات المحلية التي تضم أندية الممتاز والوسيط، ويجاضر في الورشة عدد  من المختصين، وذلك بالتنسيق والاشراف من جانب لجنتي أوضاع اللاعبين،  والتسجيلات، هذا وقد درج الاتحاد على إقامة مثل هذه الورش، قبل التسجيلات  منذ تدشين نظام التسجيل الالكتروني، الذي يدخل الفترة الرابع بالتسجيلات،  وذلك لحداثة الملف والحوجة إلى التطوير فيه رويداً رويداً، باستصحاب  التجارب السابقة سلبياتها وإيجابياتها، من أجل التجويد في الممارسة ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إتحاد سيكافا يطلب تعبئة إستمارة طلب استضافة تحت (17) سنة
 .
 .
 عقب الموافقة المبدئية من جانب الاتحاد الاقليمي لدول شرق ووسط افريقيا  (سيكافا) على طلب الاتحاد السوداني باستضافة بطولة التحدي رجال تحت (17)  سنة، خلال أبريل المقبل في السودان، تم إرسال الفورم الخاص بالاستضافة  لتعبئته من جانب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، في خطوة إجرائية قبل وصول  الوفد المكلف للإطمئنان على إمكانية الاستضافة من حيث الملاعب والفنادق في  المدن التي ستجري عليها المنافسة .. يذكر ان تصفيات منطقة سيكافا لنهائيات  أمم افريقيا ستكون في شهر يونيو المقبل، وقد درج اتحاد سيكافا على ان تقام  تصفيات أمم افريقيا من المنطقة في ذات الدولة التي نظّمت المنافسة  الاقليمية..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكلة تقنية ابعدت احمد يونس من مباراة ساوتومي
 .
 .
  كشفت  مصادر صحفية أن اللاعب احمد يونس لاعب المنتخب ابعد في اللحظات الاخيرة من  مباراة ساوتومي أمس وذلك بسبب مشكلة تقنية ويتوقع ان يتم حلها خلال ساعات  ليشارك امام جنوب إفريقيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“الكاردينال” لجماهير الهلال: أعدكم بتحقيق كأس إفريقيا
 .
 .
 أشاد أشرف الكاردينال بجماهير الهلال وقال بأنهم سوف يقدمون الكثير لرفعة  النادي وسوف يفتتح النادي وسيدعم الكثير من المناشط، مبيناً أنه يدير  النادي بصورة ديمقراطية، وأضاف قائلاً رداً على منتقديه بأنه سوف يظل  رئيساً للهلال لمدة عشر سنوات قادمة ووعد جماهير الهلال بالكأس الأفريقي.

  وقال “الكاردينال” خلال حديثه في احتفال تكريمه الذي أقامته الهيئة  الاستشارية لنادي الهلال مساء أمس بقاعة الصداقة بحسب صحيفة المجهر، إنه  كلف بعض المحامين في أمريكا للدفاع عن بعض شركاته التي فرضت عليها العقوبات  الأمريكية، وقال “سنكسب القضية بإذن الله” وأقسم بأنه لم يحصل أن تاجر  بالسلاح وبالفعل قد سُحبت بعض الاتهامات، وأشاد بالحضور الكبير وفي مقدمتهم  الإمام أحمد المهدي والسفير السعودي وشكر أبناء الهلال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أبوعنجة: راضٍ عن لاعبي المنتخب ورفعنا إيقاع تحضيراتنا للديربي
 

الخرطوم : باج نيوز
قال  مدرب المريخ، أن فريقه رفع ايقاع تحضيراته استعداداً لمواجهة الديربي  المرتقبة أمام الند التقليدي الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز .
وينازل المريخ، غريمه الازلي في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ضمن مواجهات بطولة الدوري.
وأكد الكابتن جمال ابو عنجة في تصريحات خاصة ل(باج نيوز) أن اعداد فريقه يمضي بصورة جيدة.
واضاف  بأن الجهاز الفني شرع في تنويع فترة الإعداد، حيث خضع الفريق لعدة تدريبات  بالملعب والصالة بجانب تدريبات سباحة لتقوية الجانب البدني الخاص  باللاعبين.
وأبدى المدير الفني رضاه عن ظهور لاعبي فريقه المنضوين  تحت لواء المنتخب الوطني، مشيداً بالنتيجة الايجابية التي حققها الأخير في  لقاء امس ” الاربعاء” أمام ساوتومبي، ووصف مشوار صقور الجديان بالصعب.
وألمح  ابو عنجة إلى صعوبة مباراة المنتخب القادمة أمام جنوب أفريقيا، وقال إنها  تحتاج إلى مزيد من الجهد من قبل اللاعبين داخل الملعب.
ودعا مدرب  المريخ، لاعبي فريقه بالمنتخب للاستمرار في التألق، وقال إنه حرص علي  متابعة تدريبات المنتخب الوطني خلال الفترات الماضية، ووقف علي كل كبيرة  وصغيرة بشان أداء لاعبيه وهو يحفزهم لأجل تقديم الأفضل.
وكشف ابوعنجة  عن خوض المريخ لتجارب اعدادية قبل لقاء القمة، وقال أنه وبحسب  الاستراتيجية الموضوعة فان الفريق سيؤدي لقاء مع أحد اندية الدرجة الأولى،  قبل أن يعود ويواجه أحد اندية الممتاز..
ودعا مدرب المريخ في ختام  تصريحاته جماهير ناديه لتقديم الدعم والدفعة المعنوية للاعبين في مقبل  الأيام، حتي ينجح الفريق في تحقيق المطلوب ويحقق الانتصار في الديربي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يصدر قرارًا مفاجئًا قبل قمّة الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أصدر  الجهاز الفني للهلال بقيادة صلاح أحمد آدم قرارًا اليوم”الخميس”، قضى  بإغلاق التدريبات والمباريات الودية أمام جماهيره، موضحًا أنّ الخطوة تأتي  من أجلّ التركيز.
ويستعد الهلال إلى خوض مباراته أمام الندّ التقليدي المريخ، في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ضمن الدوري الممتاز.
وبحسب الموقع الرسمي للنادي فإنّه تمّ إعلان حالة الطوارئ لمباراة القمّة بالممتاز، ومواجهات مرحلة المجموعات في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وينتظر أنّ يؤدي الهلال اليوم”الخميس” تجربة وديّة أمام مريخ الفاشر، في إطار التحضيرات لمواجهة الكلاسيكو.
 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأهلي الخرطوم: برهان باقٍ وخطة نوعية للتسجيلات الشتوية
 

الخرطوم : باج نيوزقال قيادي رفيع المستوي بنادي الاهلي الخرطوم أن مدرب الفريق برهان تية باقٍ بمنصبه علي راس الادارة الفنية بالنادي.
وخسر الاهلي الخرطوم بصورة مفاجئة مباراته الاخيرة امام مريخ الفاشر بملعب الخرطوم.
وقال  القيادي البارز بمجلس الاهلي الخرطوم أن المدير الفني برهان تية يواصل  نشاطه مع الفريق، ويشرف علي التحضيرات استعداداً للمقابلات القادمة.
وشدد القيادي بأن ناديه سيعود الي الاتجاه الصحيح خلال المقابلات القادمة.
وأعلن  مجلس الاهلي الخرطوم عن خطة نوعية لفترة التسجيلات الشتوية كاشفاً النقاف  في الوقت ذاته عن اتجاه للتعاقد مع اسماء كبيرة ومن الوزن الثقيل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قيادي رفيع بالمريخ: “مصير الثنائي مُؤمّن والشائعات لا تزعجنا”
 

الخرطوم : باج نيوز
قال عضو مجلس المريخ، إن الاخبار التي تتردد بشأن انتقال بعضاً من لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء، لا تزعجهم.
وكانت  بعض الأنباء قد أشارت إلى انتقال لاعب وسط المريخ محمد الرشيد إلى الغريم  التقليدي الهلال،  وهو ما نفاه الاخير ووصفه بالشائعة.
ووصف عمر محمد عبد الله في تصريحات ل(باج نيوز) ما يرد في بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بالكذب الصريح.
وتساءل عن الكيفية التي سينتقل بها لاعب عقده مع ناديه مستمر حتي العام المقبل.
واشاد  القيادي المريخي، بسلوك اللاعب محمد الرشيد، وقال أنه باقٍ بصفوف الفريق  ولا صحة لانتقاله لاي ناديٍ كما ان عقده مستمر حتي منتصف 2020.
وقطع  عمر محمد عبد الله بان ما ينطبق علي اللاعب محمد الرشيد، ينطبق ايضاً علي  زميله رمضان عجب الذي وصفه بالقائد المحنك واللاعب الجوكر الذي لا يمكن  للمريخ أن يستغني عن خدماته مطلقاً.
ودعا القيادي بمجلس المريخ  جماهير النادي إلى الانشغال بتقديم الدعم الكامل للفريق في مبارياته  القادمة، وعدم الاهتمام بما يرد في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بشأن انتقالات  اللاعبين.
وطمأن أنصار النادي بشان اللاعبين مطلقي السراح وعلى راسهم  القائد أمير كمال، وقال إنهم سيجلسون معهم عقب الفراغ من مواجهة المنتخب  أمام جنوب أفريقيا لأجل تجديد التعاقد معهم بصورة نهائية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة

#مزمل ابوالقاسم

#شعيرية حارس الإتحاد

أليس غريباً ان تتعدد التجاوزات المالية  وتتنوع قضايا الفساد والسرقة الممنهجة لأموال الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم من دون ان يعقبها اي تحقيق او محاسبة للسارقين والمتجاوزين؟..
الطبيعي ان يبادر الإتحاد بالتحقيق مع المتهمين وان يحاسبهم غلى سرقاتهم ويلزمهم بإعادة الأموال المنهوبة ويستغني عمن ثبت فسادهم وتعددت تجاوزاتهم..
ذلك لم يحدث بتاتاُ لأن الهم كله محصور في محاولة تحديد هوية من يسربون اخبار التجاوزات بنهج غير مسبوق الى وسائل الإعلام  لا بمحاربة الفساد الذي إستشرى في الإتحاد بنهج غير مسبوق  تبعاً لتوافر مبالغ ضخمة من المال في حساباته وخزائنه  من دعم الفيفا والكاف والإتحاد العربي والدولة..
تحدث كل تلك الفوضى في إتحاد يتشدق بعض انصاره بأن رئيسه متشدد في المحافظة على المال العام  ولا يتسامح مع من يتجرؤون على المساس به 
خلال الأيام الماضية نشط موقع (سودانا فوق) في نشر تجاوزات مالية وإدارية جديدة في اتحاد الكرة  بدءاً بخبر سرقة معدات مهمة من سيارة تابعة للإتحاد مخصصة لمدير الإدارة المالية امين حلمي الذي تلقى امراً من الأمين العام بركن السيارة في مباني الإتحاد اثناء فترة سفره لحضور كورس نظمه الفيفا في جنوب إفريقيا ولم يفعل لتتعرض السيارة إلى سرقة بعض تجهيزاتها من امام منزله..
بعدها تطرق الموقع نفسه إلى واقعة صرف نثرية مزدوجة لمستشار رئيس الإتحاد مازن ابو سن  ومدير الإدارة حلمي  إثر مشاركتهما في كورس للفيفا بجنوب إفريقيا  ورفض مازن بعد ان إتضح ان الفيفا خصم كلفته من نصيب الإتحاد السوداني من اموال مشروع التطوير..
قبل يومين نشر الموقع خبراً جديداً يتعلق بنثرية مخصصة لرئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية المهندس عز الدين الحاج  الذي تسلم مبلغ اربعمائة دولار  لأن يد احد ناهبي المال العام في الإتحاد شلبت المائة دولار..
امس تلقيت رداً من المهندس عز الدين الحاج حول الواقعة المذكورة كتب فيه مايلي : ( اخي مزمل السلام عليكم  انا مشكلتي في صدور ايصالين بإسمي واحد بأربعمائة دولار إستلمها لي عصام شعبان بطلب مني وعندما حضرت الإتحاد بعد عملية ابني لأرد المبلغ طالبوني بسداد خمسمائة دولار  وأبرزوا لي إيصالاً بإستلام شخص لمبلغ 500 دولار  نيابة عني  فسألت اين المائة ومن الذي وقع نيابة عني وقلت لهم إن هنالك خللاً في السيستم المالي فقالت لي الموظفة إدفع المبلغ وبنعمل ليهو معالجة داخلية .. معقول يا جماعة .. انا حتى اللحظة طالب شيئين تبرئة عصام بأنه استلم 400 دولار وتسليمي سند قبض بالمبلغ المسترجع وعمل عكس قيد المبلغ المذكور 500 دولار وهذه المستندات استلمها ويوقع عليها مدير مالي او امين عام .. والموضوع يمشي القضاء وهنالك مستندات ي وشهودي جاهزين  فأنا اشتغلت في الخليج واليابان وأعرف كيفية إدارة  المال والدولارات المستندية فلا يمكن ان اقبل بتوبيخ لأنني صورت مستنداً مزوراً بإسمي وموقع عليه شخص مجهول وإستلمته من موظفة مسؤولة عنه وبعملها  لا عداء لي مع احد ولكن يظهر ان حسن النية اضرب بي ولمست وتراً حساساص بالخطأ وليفصل القضاء في الأمر )!..
رد عز الدين يؤكد ما كتبناه عن شيوع التعدي على اموال الإتحاد علماً ان الكورس المتعلق بالواقعة اقدم في شهر ابريل اي قبل سبعة اشهر من الآن كان على الأخ عز الدين ان يبادر برد المبلغ لخزينة الإتحاد فور إعتذاره عن السفر ليخلي طرفه منه  وطالما انه تسلم أربعمائة دولاراص يصبح مطالباً بردها دون زيادة مع إثبات واقعة لهف المائة دولار امام رئيس الإتحاد والأمين العام ومدير الإدارة المالية والمراجع الداخلي  كي يخلي ذمته من النثرية غير المستحقة  لا أن يصمت عنه سبعة اشهر!..
الواقعة المذكورة وماسبقها من تجاوزات تجعلنا نتساءل عن دور المراقب الداخلي للإتحاد الذي يشبه الحارس (شعيرية) في صعف ادائه وفشله في ضبط الصرف المالي وإيقاف الفساد المستشري داخل الإتحاد!..
اين هو وماذا يفعل طالما ان كل من هب ودب يستطيع ان يستولي على اموال وممتلكات الإتحاد؟..
لماذا يسمح بصرف مخصصات راتبة وأموال طائلة لأشخاص لا علاقة لهم بالإتحاد ولا يرتبطون بوظائف فيه؟..
أفراد أسماؤهم غير موجودة في الكادر الإداري للموظفين وغير واردة في كشف المرتبات كيف تصرف لهم مبالغ ثابته كل شهر  وكيف يتم تحفيز بعضهم بمبالغ ضخمة لأسباب مجهولة مثلما حدث لمبارك تكتيك وابوبكر الماحي وغيرهما؟..
ولماذا يصمت على إستغلال زوزجة رئيس الإتحاد لإحدى سيارات الإتحاد بلا وجه حق وكيف سمح بتسليمها مبلغ عشرين الف دولار من اموال الإتحاد جهاراً نهاراً مع تمام علمه بأنها لا ترتبط بأي وظيفة او عمل مع الإتحاد؟..
المراجع الداخلي وضع ختمه الأحمر وتوقيعه على طلب تصديق مالي إستند إلى مستندات مزورة أحضرها الموظف يعقوب محمد علي ليصرف بها اكثر من ثلاثة آلآف وخمسمائة دولار بإدعاء انها ستسدد للخطوط الإثيوبية لتغطية كلفة إحضار حكام مباراة السودان وتشاد  مع ان تذاكرهم صدرت من وكالة سفر مملوكة للفيفا!..
متى يستيقظ شعيرية ويحسن أداءه كي يمنع النهب المتسمر لأموال الإتحاد ويوقف نزيف الدولارات المتواصل بأمر لصوص المال العام في افسد اتحادات العالم على الإطلاق؟..

آخر الحقائق

المسئول الأول عن النهب المستمر لأموال الإتحاد هو الأمين العام د حسن ابو جبل  لأن النظام الأساسي للإتحاد منحه سلطة التصديق ومسك الدفاتر المالية للإتحاد..
ابو جبل مستسلم تماماً لديكتاتورية رئيس الإتحاد  الذي يتعدى على صلاحياته ويسلبه إياها ليصادق على صرف الأموال بوجود الأمين العام..
التعدي يتعدى ابوجبل ليسلب المجلس ولجانه الدائزة صلاحياتهما..
نسأل الدكتور عامر عبد الرحمن  النائب الأول لرئيس الإتحاد كيف تصمت على كل هذا الفساد وانت ضابط عظيم في الشرطة برتبة لواء؟..
ما الذي يمنعك من تحريك إجراءات قانونية ضد السارقين والفاسيدن الذين إستمرأوا لهف اموال الإتحاد؟..
وكيف يتفرج المجلس كله على كل هذه التعديات من دون ان يقول لا لدكتاتور الإتحاد وامينه العام المتساهل في إدارة اموال الإتحاد؟..
سرنا ان ينتفض نصر الدين حميدتي كي يحفظ للمجلس هيبته بشكوى خطيرة إلى الفيفا..
مطلوب من حميدتي ان يضع تجاوزات رئيس الإتحاد على طاولة المجلس اولاً  وإذا لم يفعل شيئاً لوقف تمدد الدكتاتور فعليه ان يرفع الأمر لنيابة التحقيقات المالية ومكافحة الفساد..
ما يفعله شداد وبعض معاونيه بالمجلس مهين للمجلس كله  فمتى يتحرك أعضاؤه كي يحفظوا له سلطته وهيبته ؟..
اوجعني رحيل أستاذ الأجيال احمد محمد الحسن  وأسال دمعي وفجع قلبي ..
الفقد جلل والمصيبة كبيرة ..
غداً بحول الله نكتب عن سيرة وأفضال شيخ الطريقة المريخية ..
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد 

المريخ بيتي والعودة للبيت لا تحتاج شروط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل تحضيراته للقمة وأبو أواب يدعم التسجيلات

(اليوم التالي)

يواصل فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ تحضيراته استعداداً لمباراة الديربي أمام الهلال في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر على ملعب المريخ بأمدرمان ويؤدي الأحمر غداً تجربة تحضيرية تعقبها تجربة ثانية وأخيرة السبت المقبل
وفي اتجاه آخر قدم قطب المريخ الشاب محمد ابنعوف الشهير بأبو أواب دعماً مالياً بمبلغ مليون ونصف المليون جنيه، لدعم تسجيلات الفريق خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية التي ستنطلق في شهر يناير. ويعاني مجلس المريخ أزمة مالية حادة ويواجه موقفاً صعباً قبل فترة الانتدابات.
*

----------

